# Pearl silver plating?



## KC (Feb 8, 2006)

I musta been asleep when I ordered three cigar pens with pearl silver plating.  [xx(]

Is there ANYTHING it looks good with?

KC


----------



## punkinn (Feb 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KC_
> <br />I musta been asleep when I ordered three cigar pens with pearl silver plating.  [xx(]
> 
> Is there ANYTHING it looks good with?
> ...



African Blackwood works okay, but IMHO the pearl doesn't look all that great.  I have several Euro kits I haven't used and probably won't. 

Nancy


----------



## alamocdc (Feb 8, 2006)

I've done several styles in silver satin and I find it goes well with Lignum Vitae, Ipe, most light woods w/minimal or no spalting and just about anything blue. The blue usually looks much better than anything else.


----------



## punkinn (Feb 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by alamocdc_
> <br />I've done several styles in silver satin and I find it goes well with Lignum Vitae, Ipe, most light woods w/minimal or no spalting and just about anything blue. The blue usually looks much better than anything else.



The *silver* satin looks great; I like that too; it's the *pearl* satin that, to me, looks a bit plasticky.   []

]Nancy


----------



## Mikey (Feb 8, 2006)

Dymondwood looks pretty good. Bubblegum, the all red and the other non traditional wood colors.


----------



## scroller99 (Feb 8, 2006)

In another point of "ugly" pens that I bought was the matte finish gold slimline, I have tried several different woods and it just doesn't look very good withany wood but a segmented pen I made with some maple and it looked okay. Howard


----------



## alamocdc (Feb 8, 2006)

Sorry, nancy, I meant Pearl. But I use both almost interchangeably. However, there are some colors/shades that don't look as good with the Pearl as the Silver.


----------



## alamocdc (Feb 8, 2006)

You're right, Howard. Satin gold takes a special blank. I've done a number of those as well. It sometimes takes me longer to figure out what hardware I want to use than it does to turn and finish the barrels. And that includes letting the lacquer dry for 5 to 7 days. [:0]


----------



## Ron Mc (Feb 8, 2006)

Maybe Paduak will look alright.[)]


----------



## Mikey (Feb 8, 2006)

Satin gold looks AWESOME with Koa. The curlier the Koa the better as the shimmer and the gold appear almost the same color.[8D]


----------



## leatherjunkie (Feb 8, 2006)

i did a cigar pen in crushed silver acrylic mat. from woodturningz and used the satin pearl hardware. its looks good to me

will attempt to post pic this evening.


----------



## Old Griz (Feb 8, 2006)

I would guess than any acrylic with a lot of pearlesence to it should work... you need sometime to match and blend in with the hardware.... I think a white pearl acyrlic would probably look real nice... 
unfortunately, it would be a tough sell to a masucline crowd.... 
NOW, if you were selling on Fire Island that might work real good.. [][][]
YEAH, YEAH, YEAH,,, I KNOW... NOT POLITICALLY CORRECT...


----------



## Radman (Feb 8, 2006)

Don't like Pearl Silver?  Not gonna use 'em?  Make me a deal, I'll buy 'em from you...
Radman[8D]


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Feb 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KC_
> <br />I musta been asleep when I ordered three cigar pens with pearl silver plating.  [xx(]
> 
> Is there ANYTHING it looks good with?
> ...



Yes, it looks good with the harvest of the pink Texas Glen Rose tree. The top one is the pearl satin in a 7mm European. As soon as my daughter saw it she claimed it for herself. Bottom is satin platinum in a Baron. Although nice it did not have the (feminine appealing) POP that the pearl finish did.





<br />


----------



## leatherjunkie (Feb 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by scroller99_
> <br />In another point of "ugly" pens that I bought was the matte finish gold slimline, I have tried several different woods and it just doesn't look very good withany wood but a segmented pen I made with some maple and it looked okay. Howard



i have found cocobolo that has a lot of orange color(lighter in color than typical) in looks real good with the satin or matte finish gold hardware.


----------



## Rudy Vey (Feb 8, 2006)

Most of the responses refer to the satin nickel or satin gold coating. The pearl is more a whitish (as the name implies pearl like looking color). When I started making pens I bought a few of these kits, but it is hard to match it with wood. The best look, I think, is with acrylics, especially with a blank with the colors red/blue/black.


----------



## mick (Feb 8, 2006)

I've sold the heck out of our pink homebrew with the satin pearl hardware. Looks very nice together. Also the pen/pencil set that Connie made for the childrens hospital auction was a rainbow Homebrew with the Satin Pearl kits. It all depends on the material you're working with. So far I've only used it on Acrylics or Homebrew resins. On another note I've NEVER used the satin gold. It's just MHO but I think it's not very attractive


----------



## stilgar (Feb 8, 2006)

Would the pearl look good using a buck eye burl?  I was thinking about using pearl on this pen because I normally use silver.



<br />


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Feb 8, 2006)

It looks great with plain white corian... see attachment.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Feb 8, 2006)

If you want some white corian or wannna trade the kits, let me know!
Glenn


----------



## stilgar (Feb 8, 2006)

Hey, I would be interested in white corian.  I have never tried to turn that, how is it?


----------



## angboy (Feb 8, 2006)

That finish is probably one of my favorites. I agree there probably aren't as many things that it'll look good with, it is going to be harder to coordinate or match. Take a look at my main album and you'll see it with a turquoise curly maple, a mystery wood (I know, I know, not that much help in this particular case given your question, but hopefully the picture will give you an idea), an irish bog oak. There are a few others, like a blue bowling ball pen, that I can't remember if that was what is actually called the pearl silver or not. You may not like any of the materials I put this finish with, but hopefully it'll at least give you some ideas!

And I agree about the white corian with it- that is beautiful. When that pen was first posted, I remeember thinking that that was a match made in heaven between the corian and that kit!


----------



## dubdrvrkev (Feb 8, 2006)

A few things come to mind on this. I agree that a PR with pearl in it will work best, but there are plenty of woods that will work too. 
This was a pen my MIL picked for me to make and I think it actually worked pretty well. Definately feminine though.




One other thing is no matter how ugly something may be to you, there will be someone that absolutely has to have it.


----------



## Randy_ (Feb 9, 2006)

Speaking of the Pearl Silver "plating", it doesn't really look like a plating to me??  It looks more like a paint or a powder coating rather than a read metallic plating.  I could be wrong, of coarse.  Does anyone know what this stuff really is??  And I was wondering the same thing about the Satin Gold coating??  If I can't get a good answer here, guess I will have to email Bill for an explanation.


----------



## KC (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stilgar_
> <br />Would the pearl look good using a buck eye burl?  I was thinking about using pearl on this pen because I normally use silver.
> 
> 
> ...



NO.  The only one I've used was on a very light colored buckeye that I considered a 'throw away'...and it looks horrid.  I think a lot of folks that responded are confusing the satin silver with the pearl.  The one in your picture looks muuuuch better than it would with the other.


----------



## Rudy Vey (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Randy__
> <br />Speaking of the Pearl Silver "plating", it doesn't really look like a plating to me??  It looks more like a paint or a powder coating rather than a read metallic plating.  I could be wrong, of coarse.  Does anyone know what this stuff really is??  And I was wondering the same thing about the Satin Gold coating??  If I can't get a good answer here, guess I will have to email Bill for an explanation.



I am not so sure either if this is a plating, seems to me more like a powder coating (but I can be wrong). Heard that the pearl may even change color and chip off. Somewhere here or on another forum someone was complaining about the pearl havng issues.


----------



## arioux (Feb 9, 2006)

The best result i ever had with pearl silver was with pink ivory.  Made a big hit with my mother in law []

Alfred


----------



## wayneis (Feb 10, 2006)

The Pearl works well with dark woods.  I did a cigar with red amboyna that lookes great.  It also looks good with the pinks and blue s in acrylics.

Wayne


----------



## TomServo (Feb 10, 2006)

oobak: that's a great looking pen! that'd be perfect for a wedding pen. I'll have to try and sneak a few in to give away at my wedding


----------

